# The Awakening (A Final Fantasy/Urbis Campaign)



## El_Gringo (Mar 9, 2003)

This is the story of two lost souls, their attempt to remember who they were, and their exploration of a world they've forgotten. 

First off, I want to give props to Jürgen Hubert, creator of Urbis. I strongly suggest you check it out.

http://juergen.the-huberts.net/dnd/urbis/index.html

Though I didn't use everything, I did use a significant part of his campaign ideas (Nexus Towers, Star Mountains, Halfling roles, etc.). I only hope this story hour can do him proud. 

For some background information:

Humans

Humans come in all varieties of shapes and sizes. Widespread religion and holidays draw largely upon ancient human customs and beliefs. Though the race has gained prominence, humans have also created worldwide problems. Without the culling of humanity that the elves once practiced, the race has quickly overpopulated the continent. It will only be a matter of time before explorers must be sent to discover new lands and new resources.

Stereotypes (Andras Landis, Human Farmer)

Elves- "I've never met one before. They just sit on top of their trees, thinking about how evil we men are. It'd be nice if they'd talk once in a while."

Dwarves- "You can't find a nicer bunch of folks. I understand that they like living under the ground, but they respect the simple ways of life and hold close to them."

Halflings- "Damn little sneakthieves. I caught one trying to make off with one of my chocobos. You gotta be careful around those sneaky little bastards."

Hobgoblins- "Strong folk. Some people don't like em' cause they look too much like regular goblins. I seen one chop the head clean off of a kobold. Wouldn't want to be on the receiving end of a hobgoblins' blade."

Moogles- "All I know about them is that my little Anna has a stuffed Moogle doll. I figured they was just animals."


Elves

The Elven race has had a long history of interfering with other races. It was the elves who confined humans into containment camps. It was the elves who warred against the dwarves' Iron Kingdom. Elven priests called upon their deity to combat the mighty Orc armies during the Steel & Silk War. The elven god Corellon Larethian banished the Orc race into the bowels of Hell and saved the elves from certain destruction. However, this took a great deal of energy, so much so that Corellon was destroyed by his efforts. Without a deity of their own, the elves have withered upon the tree of life. No elf has been born in the past 50 years. The race is dying, and no one is quite sure how to stop it.


Stereotypes (Amra Eveningcrest, Elven Ranger)

Humans- "A blight upon the land. They defile and desecrate in the name of progress and civility. There is nothing civil in the soulless machines they build."

Dwarves- (rolls eyes) "Aren't they extinct yet?"

Halflings- "Amusing folk, almost like children. If they didn't insist on following the whims of humans, they just might be worth saving."

Hobgoblins- "My memory is long. I do not believe these savages have evolved. They still snarl and drool while drawing their crude weapons."

Moogles- "The Moogles are worthy of admiration. In all their time here, they have not once involved themselves in war or politics. Some say the Moogles are weak, but there is strength in their silence."


Dwarves

The Dwarves once stood as the most important figures in the world. Their Iron Kingdom stretched from one side of Lelia to the other. Steel foundries used to dot the landscape. You couldn't pass by even a small village without noticing a forge of some sort. However, the Iron Kingdom would not last. A number of factors, barbarian raids, elven assaults, orcish armies, all contributed to the downfall of the dwarven nation. While they no longer rule the continent, quite a few dwarves hold positions of power in the current age.

Stereotypes (Angus Stonebreaker, Dwarven Smith)

Humans- "Resouceful enough. Just remember, we were once in their position. The bigger they are..."

Elves- "Namby oversized pixies. I hope they rot." (spits on ground)

Halflings- "Not a bad bunch of folk. Just keep an eye on your purse."

Hobgoblins- "They bleed well."

Moogles- "Shrewd traders. Don't let that furry exterior fool ya. They use cuteness as a weapon."


Halflings

Halflings are a race of survivors. They often take jobs as clothes washers, outhouse cleaners, tailors, janitors, and street sweepers. In other words, dirty jobs that no one else wants. Halflings have a strong sense of community. They never hesitate to help one of their own. Though they have a reputation for being thieves and brigands, halflings are just more adept at sneaking about. 

Stereotypes (Ransaw Bumblebuck, Halfling Bartender)

Humans- "The things those humans come up with! If this is what the future brings, then count me in!"

Elves- "They strike me as very beautiful, yet very sad. Perhaps they feel guilt for the sins of their past."

Dwarves- "Stubborn folk. They never want to try anything new."

Hobgoblins- "A lot of folks don't give em' half a chance. Still think they're ravenous monsters. A lot can change in a thousand years."

Moogles- "I'm willing to bet that they're just some Halflings dressed up in small bear costumes. Sounds like the perfect con to me."


Hobgoblins

Hobgoblins have come a long way in a thousand years. They have shunned the ways of their evil ancestors and have joined the rest of civilization. The race still has the stigma of being evil attached to them wherever they go. Hobgoblin society is based upon the principles of honor and respect. Warfare is still a primary focus for Hobgoblins, though not as ruthlessly as it once was. 

Stereotypes (Brusk, Hobgoblin Sellsword)

Humans- "I admire their tenacity and knowledge. Though I do not look favorably upon their abundance."

Elves- "They are angry with us over the sins of our fathers. We can only hope that they can look past our history and accept us for who we are, not for what we used to be."

Dwarves- "They make me rather uncomfortable. As soon as I enter a tavern, a dwarf is always there reaching for his weapon."

Halflings- "Curious small folk. They are simple creatures and must be protected."

Moogles- "I don't think they've forgiven us. Moogle was once a great Hobgoblin delicacy."


Moogles

Moogles are a reclusive species that reside exclusively in the Star Mountains. They have their own culture which is based upon song and dance. They try not to involve themselves with the outside world and look down on any Moogle who tries to "interfere" with the other races. 

Stereotypes (Mog, Moogle Bard)

Humans- "What a bunch of weirdos. Their shared language has like hundreds and hundreds of words. Kupo works fine for me."

Elves- "Ah, yes. The furless ones. They're as old as the world itself. If they were to die out, what would that say about the world?"

Dwarves- "Loud. They're loud when they talk, when they breathe, when they walk, and when they mine. Good thing they sell quality earplugs."

Halflings- "I heard they're actually cousins of Moogles. I can't remember who said that, but it's something to think about."

Hobgoblins- (shudders) "Can we change the subject, please?"

Character Creation Tables


Land Of Origin: (roll percentile or choose)

01-10: Lysator (Kingdom of the Elves)
11-20: Steelheim (The Last Dwarven Nation)
21-50: Asedon Empire (The Rising Power)
51-60: Free Trade Alliance (A Commonwealth Of Merchants)
61-70: Baiden (The Exotic Desert Kingdom)
71-80: Trelanie (A Downtrodded Kingdom)
81-90: Hillsdale (The Land Of The Halflings)
91-00: The Wastes (An Evil Wasteland)

Background: (roll 1d8 or choose)

1. Farmer- Receive a +2 bonus to Knowledge: Local. Handle Animal and Ride are class skills for you. Must roll for resources with a -2 penalty to the roll.

2. Commoner- Receive a +1 bonus to Knowledge: Local and a +1 bonus to Knowledge: Streetwise. Pick one non-exclusive cross-class skill. That skill is now a class skill for you. Must roll for resources with a -1 penalty to the roll. 

3. Noble- Receive a +1 bonus to Diplomacy. Raise Reputation by 1. Must roll for resources with a +4 bonus to the roll.

4. Engineer- Receive a +1 bonus to one Craft skill. Receive the Airship Operation feat for free. Roll for resources normally. 

5. Soldier- Receive a +2 bonus to Knowledge: Tactics. Receive the maximum amount of starting gold for your class.

6. Artist- Receive a +2 bonus to one Craft or Profession skill. Must roll for resources with a +1 bonus to the roll. 

7. Sage- All Knowledge skills are class skills for you. Must roll for resources normally.

8. Nomad- Receive a +2 bonus to Wilderness Lore. Must roll for resources with a  -2 penalty to the roll. 


Reputation

A character's reputation is used as it is in Star Wars d20 (revised). However, it does not go up in level. Only deeds (and misdeeds) can raise a character's reputation. Go too far, too soon, and you might not be able to handle the consequences. All characters begin with a reputation score of 0, with the exception of characters with the Noble background.

The Asedonian Empire

	The Empire was originally a group of neighboring provinces that allied together during the Steel & Silk War. United under one banner, they fought against the overwhelming forces of the orcish armies. The destruction and chaos the war left in its aftermath led to continued partnership between the provinces. In 1679, the war hero General Urias Asedon claimed rulership of all the provinces. Due to Asedon's charisma and his supporting army, no one opposed his claim. Thus, the Asedonian Empire was born. Although a relatively young nation, the Empire has garnered much power in its short history. By 1756, most of the northwest territories fell under the rule of the empire. 

                The empire boasts a massive army that consists mainly of clockwork constructs and spellcasters. The constructs are powered by materia, solidified magic gems that are created inadvertantly by Nexus Towers. The current ruler is Empress Lydia Asedon. The empress has worried her neighbors by increasing the production of Imperial soldiers. It may be only a matter of time before she puts them to use. 



       Check the website for more info on how Nexus Towers work. 


Moogle racial modifiers

-2 Str, +2 Dex, +2 Cha. Moogles receive a +2 racial bonus to Perform (Dance) checks. Cold Resistance 5. Favored Class: Bard
Native Languages: Moogle, Common. ECL +1.

The moogle language consists of one word: Kupo. 



Our heroes:

The Shorter Man (Name yet to be revealed)

Appearantly is adept at fighting with a weird spearlike weapon and with his bare fists.

The Taller Man (Name yet to be revealed)

Comfortable in natural surroundings and appears to be very pessimistic.


----------



## El_Gringo (Mar 9, 2003)

Sounds of thunder exploded all around the two young men, waking them from a deep slumber. A brief flash of light in the night sky revealed a chaotic battle between humans and false men built of steel and iron. A broad shouldered man wearing a suit of dark green chainmail rushed towards the two.

	"You're awake! Good! Take these," as the man handed over strange yet familiar looking weapons. "Make your way south to the town of Asheford. You should be safe there. Go now! Do not let these men die in vain!" With those words, the man picked up an odd-shaped spear off the ground and jumped high into the air, twisting and turning his body in a fluid motion, his spear piercing through the head of one of the nearby false men. 

	"Which way is south?!" asked the shorter one.

	"That way," the taller one pointed towards a forest. "I know not where I am, who you are, or even who I am. But I know I do not wish to die."

	"Agreed."

	The shorter man picked up a small torch lying on the ground, hopped to his feet, and ran. The taller one was only one step and two breaths behind. In the midst of confusion, the shorter man didn't realize how close he was to one of the false men until he heard a deafening clang as he ran right into its metal body, dropping the torch onto the ground. This one had been damaged previously. One of its arms, equipped with a large pincher claw, was sliced off and laid dormant on the ground. 

	Regaining his wits, the short man tried to step past the clockwork machine, only to find his way blocked by the strange beast. 

	" I do not think it will allow us to pass," he said. 

	The machine slowly lifted its one arm, of which a large hammer was attached. It dropped with the force of galloping horses, crashing into the ground right beside the shorter man.

	" You have a gift for understatement, my friend," replied the tall man as he drew a short blade and an even longer one. "Why does this feel comfortable?" he asked himself as he attacked the machine. Still groggy from his sleep, he misjudged his distance, dancing his blades too far away from the metal monster.

	" Are you my friend?" the short man asked, "Or are you an enemy?" He swung his spear around with great force, hitting his mark. However, the steel beast's armor held against the punishing blow. "That's not right."

	The machine raised its hammer-arm again, but moved much quicker than before. Quick enough to strike the shorter man's foot, breaking at least two bones by the sound of it. 

	" Nothing seems to be right," the tall man replied. He stepped to his right, bringing his swords together in a scissors strike. Try as he might, the weapons could not pierce the fierce creature's metal hide.

	Anger swelled up inside the shorter man as he rolled up into a ball towards the fearsome machine, emerging on his feet with an upward piercing strike. To his surprise, he had created a small hole in the monster's armor. Pulling his spear back, cogs and a strange brown liquid emerged from it. 

	The machine seemed to be confused, striking out at the taller man. Its hammer fell squarely upon his chest, producing the sound of ribs cracking under its massive force.

	Stunned and hurt, the tall man threw his entire weight into the force of his swords, though only the shorter blade pierced the skin. 

	"Time to end this," the short man said. Closing his eyes, he focused all his strength into his legs. He jumped towards the machine, seemingly defying gravity for a few seconds. Only the distinct sound of metal being shredded caused him to open his eyes again. The machine had fallen, his spear sticking out of the back of its neck. 

	"You're a regular leap frog," said the tall one, "But we need to get the hell out of here."

	The shorter one silently nodded and picked up the torch. The two didn't get very far before they dodged out of the way of a flung human body. 

	"The torch," said the smaller man. "It gives our location away." With that realization he threw it towards the battlefield, illuminating a false man featuring strange drawings upon its entire metal body. The men ran off into the woods, leaving the battle far, far behind.


----------



## El_Gringo (Mar 9, 2003)

I should have the second part of the introduction up by the end of the week.


----------



## brellin (Apr 8, 2004)

Give Me Chocobos


----------



## Emperor Valerian (Apr 8, 2004)

Hmm... the intro already has my attention.  I love the fact that in addition to listing the races, you listed their stereotypes of each other.  I think I may have to borrow that idea for future campaigns of my own...


----------



## Animus (Apr 10, 2004)

This story hour looks very promising. Please provide more !


----------

